# From Nottinghamshire any1 ? .



## duongduytung (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi, My name is Jay and I'm from Nottingham. I would like to hang out with people who live in the nottinghamshire area and also have interest in photography to maybe go snap some pics. Looking forward to any reply. Thanks


----------



## KingRoach (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi Jay! My name is Noah and I live in Nottingham. I'm not from around here though, but will be staying in the country for a while. I've just got a new toy (Canon 450D) and would love to hear suggestions on where to use it.

I'm a student in University of Notts, so we can meet up there sometime perhaps. Will love to have a talk about photography or something. Feel free to PM or something, I'll reply.


----------

